# Gaggia Selecta Deluxe dead pump



## ogre (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi,

my beloved Gaggia Selecta Deluxe died yesterday.

She made a bad sound and then her little heart beat no more.

I've unplugged her, then switched on and tried to prime but to no avail. It's making heat, but there is no water/sound at all when I press the brew button.

Help me ObiWan, you're my only hope.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Needs a new pump maybe, cheap to buy and easy to change


----------



## ogre (Jan 5, 2016)

SmnByt said:


> Needs a new pump maybe, cheap to buy and easy to change


is it the red thing at the back? the first unit which water goes through from the reservoir?

how do i change it?


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes it is,

Check this out...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22636-How-do-I-change-a-Gaggia-Classic-pump


----------

